# Any Hawaii timeshare that has all oceanview?



## ahmo (Oct 10, 2009)

I am looking for a timeshare on any Hawaiian island with an oceanview for [dates removed] Are there any timeshares where all units are oceanview?  Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2009)

At the Lawai Beach Resort, on Kaui, all units in the Ali'i and Banyon Bldg.s have ocean views, but the Coral Bldg. does not have ocean views on the lower floors.  The Ali'i is the best Bldg. of the 3.  Hawaii Timeshare Exchange is located at this resort, and their webpage has a lot of LBR rentals and exchanges.

Go to www.htse.net and put 9999 in the top box, and htse in the bottom box, to log in as a guest.

There are many resorts where owners can reserve and rent ocean front units, even if the whole resort isn't ocean front.  Most resorts in Hawaii have designated views on the deeds.  On an exchange, however, the view is not usually guaranteed.  What island do you want to go to?






......................*Ali'i*...................................................*Banyon*.....................................*Coral*


----------



## DianneL (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe all units at the Wyndam Pahio at the Shearwater on Kauai are ocean view.  We have stayed there and the view from our lanai was outstanding.  We stood on the lanai and watched whales in the Pacific.  Great resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 11, 2009)

DianneL said:


> I believe all units at the Wyndam Pahio at the Shearwater on Kauai are ocean view.  We have stayed there and the view from our lanai was outstanding.  We stood on the lanai and watched whales in the Pacific.  Great resort.


That depends greatly on the unit you get.  This is the view from the unit we received on an exchange there.   When we sat on the chairs or chaise lounge on the lanai, the only view that we had was of the bushes growing next to the railing.






Note that each unit has a specific check-in day, and that owners have priority for requesting rooms.  Exchangers receive the units not requested by owners.  Which means that exchangers have a much better chance of being placed in the rooms that are set back and/or have a good portion of the ocean view obstructed by buildings or vegetation.


----------



## DianneL (Oct 11, 2009)

I guess we were just lucky in getting the unit as an exchange at Shearwater.  We requested a top floor unit, and did indeed get that.  It was a second floor unit, however, that was the top floor in that area.  Some of the buildings have three floors, as I remember.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 11, 2009)

ahmo said:


> I am looking for a timeshare on any Hawaiian island with an oceanview for [dates removed] Are there any timeshares where all units are oceanview?  Thanks.


Most timeshares on the Islands have ocean view but not all units.  Will you get it is another question unless you own a fixed unit that has ocean view.  Are you looking for exchanging or owning?  Most exchangers get the worst views of all.  If you want to be sure, rent a hotel room or a private condo with a view.  You may pay for an ocean view unit with a timeshare but still not get it.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great information.


----------



## sailingman22 (Oct 13, 2009)

Check out the Kahana Beach Vacation Club also known as the Kahana Beach Resort. Its a low frills resort right on the ocean in the Kahana area of Maui. They have either lrg studios or 1 bedroom units that are all oceanfront or ocean view. The lanais are rather spacious and the views are awesome. Their sister resort, Sands of Kahana, is next store so that you can use their pool or restaurant also.

Arriving there Nov 25th.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 13, 2009)

Never take a Thursday check-in at Shearwater, or you might get unit 106, which is where Trog saw a view of the bushes.  I see ocean beyond the bushes.  I think I would ask for them to trim those.  

206 is above 106 and has decent ocean views, although kind of over the swimming pool.  Unit 107 has a somewhat blocked view, if the bushes are taller during your visit.  There are no other units that I wouldn't want!  The best check-in day of the week is Friday.  You cannot get a unit with an impaired view.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Yes,*

The Hololani and Valley Isle in Kahana on Maui, all units are either ocean front or ocean view.
fwiw,

Greg


ahmo said:


> I am looking for a timeshare on any Hawaiian island with an oceanview for [dates removed] Are there any timeshares where all units are oceanview?  Thanks.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 13, 2009)

aliikai2 said:


> The Hololani and Valley Isle in Kahana on Maui, all units are either ocean front or ocean view.
> fwiw,
> 
> Greg



I read somewhere (can't remember which review) that said the Valley Isle studios had full ocean front but the 1BR might have only a side view.  I would prefer the 1BR but want the nicer view.  Does anyone know about the 1BR units there?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 13, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Never take a Thursday check-in at Shearwater, or you might get unit 106, which is where Trog saw a view of the bushes.  I see ocean beyond the bushes.  I think I would ask for them to trim those.



I'm pretty sure the bushes are there for privacy; without the bushes anybody at the swimming pool could look directly into the lanai and living areas.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 13, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm pretty sure the bushes are there for privacy; without the bushes anybody at the swimming pool could look directly into the lanai and living areas.



Probably true, and it makes sense.  We have been to Shearwater four times and have hardly seen anyone in the pool, but they do hang out on those chaise lounges.  I cannot see in any of the units, however.  I would have to try really hard, with the light the way it is.  At night, might be different, but we never go out to the pool area at night.


----------



## aliikai2 (Oct 14, 2009)

*There are two floor plans in the 1 bedroom suites at the Valley Isle*

The suite numbers that VI owns are 
Valley Isle 1bd 1002 until 06/30/23 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 1005 until 06/30/23 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 104 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 105 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 1102 until 06/30/23 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 502 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 510 until 06/30/23 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 702 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 704 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 709 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 710 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 802 until 06/30/22 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 904 until 06/30/21 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 909 until 06/30/23 52.0
Valley Isle 1bd 910 until 06/30/23 52.0

The 2 floor plans can be seen http://www.timeshareparadise.net/valley Isle 1 bedroom.htm

Since these unit aren't assigned until the morning of check in, they would be no way to know in advance which unit.

fwiw,

Greg



abbekit said:


> I read somewhere (can't remember which review) that said the Valley Isle studios had full ocean front but the 1BR might have only a side view.  I would prefer the 1BR but want the nicer view.  Does anyone know about the 1BR units there?


----------



## nygiants11991 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who posted on this thread.  There is some great information.  My DH and I are like some other Tuggers who posted, we don't need fancy resorts, but we do want the views....


----------



## eal (Oct 21, 2009)

We first arrived at Lawai Beach Resort in January 2007 after an exchange into the Point at Poipu fell through because of a miscommunication between a resort owner and Hawaii Timeshare Exchange.  It was our lucky day!  The views from the Banyan and Alii buildings are beautiful ocean view.  We returned in 2008 and are going again in November.  The HTSE staff will book you into a specified building when you confirm your exchange, and the resort reservations staff are very helpful about putting multiple weeks visitors into the same unit for the entire time.  

You can't go wrong with this lovely laid back resort.


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 21, 2009)

One of our very first timeshare stays was at the underrated Papakea Resort on Maui.  Not fancy by any means, but a small, laid back resort with beautiful views.  Three buildings are completely oceanfront and all others are oceanview.  

An aerial view is provided in this link:
http://wizardpub.com/maui/mrpapakea.html

There are great aerial shots of lots of Hawaiian accommodations here:
http://wizardpub.com/maui/mauaerials.html


----------



## easyrider (Oct 21, 2009)

The Hawaian Princess in Makaha is all ocean view. I think.


----------



## happymum (Oct 27, 2009)

easyrider said:


> The Hawaian Princess in Makaha is all ocean view. I think.



That is my understanding also.


----------

